# Accident at Mountain Productions



## mstaylor (May 29, 2011)

I haven't gotten many details about exactly what happened but anybody that has worked with Mountain will know the guy involved. 
Worker taken to hospital after "traumatic event" | The Times Leader, Wilkes-Barre & Scranton PA


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 30, 2011)

A little more info:
Employee loses leg in 'traumatic' accident at Mountain Productions - News - Citizens Voice


----------



## mstaylor (May 30, 2011)

I don't want to put more out there without Mountain or OSHA releasing it first but they weren't doing anything out of line and the guy hurt is one of the most senior field guys they have.


----------



## avkid (May 30, 2011)

When something like this happens at one of the best companies in the business it's a sober reminder of the fact that no matter how good you are accidents can still happen.

There's some great people in that shop.


----------



## BillESC (May 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear of this. This morning I happened to pick my Mountain Productions tee shirt to wear, what are the odds?


----------



## mstaylor (May 30, 2011)

I do a ton of work with them and for them. Professionals top to bottom.


----------



## LXPlot (May 30, 2011)

Well, let's hear it for another piece if ammo for the AHP to shoot at us.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (May 30, 2011)

LXPlot said:


> Well, let's hear it for another piece if ammo for the AHP to shoot at us.


Association for Healthcare Philanthropy?
Analytic Hierarchy Process?
Affordable Housing Program?
Associated Hygienic Products?

Inquiring minds want to know!

I'm assuming its some safety thing. I dislike that you feel safety organisations are your enemy. OSHA standards are there to protect you, the worker. With out the efforts of these organizations as well as unions there would not be a fraction of the safety precautions we have today. While sometimes these things might feel like they are slowing you down, in the end they are there for your benefit.


----------



## rochem (May 30, 2011)

I met the gentleman who was injured when I was down at Mountain for a few days in March. I believe he's a supervisor there, and he's a great guy and very careful. I'm sure that when all of the facts behind this come to light, this will be just another tragic accident and not a matter of negligence or carelessness. 

On a happier note, Local 82's website has been providing updates on his condition, and he's been moved to a regular room, has started physical therapy, and is even speaking and watching TV.


----------



## MPowers (May 30, 2011)

Hey guys, get a grip! OSHA et.al is/are our friend. I have been dealing with and trying to influence them since the middle '60's. Do They understand our business? .... No! Does anyone outside the industry understand our business??? ... NO! Do they care and work toward the safety and health of our workers, brothers/sisters.... YES!!!! Our job is to work with them and to help them prescribe and implement safety rules that work with and for the industry. 

They are not trying to prevent us from doing our jobs, they are trying to make the way we do them safe for the general working population. 

Can some of us work on top of a geni with out a harness, pull ourselves along from the top of a 30' geni with no out riggers..... yes, it is possible. Can every worker in the industry do that?...... NO! Can the most agile and athletic of us do it all the time??? NO!!!! Should an employer expect a worker to do that??? NO!!!! The rules are designed to allow an average PROFESSIONAL stagehand to perform their duties with a reasonable expectation of safety and workplace conditions. Don't fight the rules, work with them and figure out how to make them work for you. If you think there is a problem or an unrealistic approach to a job, join the council, help to set the regulations to meet the needs and conditions of the industry.


----------



## mstaylor (May 31, 2011)

What I haven't been able to find out was how much of is leg was affected, below or above the knee. It makes a tremendous amount of difference in rehab time. If I know Paulie, he will find a way to make it back out on the road.


----------



## drummerboi316 (Jun 1, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> What I haven't been able to find out was how much of is leg was affected, below or above the knee. It makes a tremendous amount of difference in rehab time. If I know Paulie, he will find a way to make it back out on the road.



I was talking to a good friend of his today, who heard the story from another senior mountain guy, and from what I understand, he lost it above the knee. 

*DISCLAIMER* I did not witness the incident, so I do not know for sure. All I am going off of is a reliable source.


----------



## LXPlot (Jun 1, 2011)

Pie4Weebl said:


> Association for Healthcare Philanthropy?
> Analytic Hierarchy Process?
> Affordable Housing Program?
> Associated Hygienic Products?



Authority Having Presidence, which I now realize isn't what it would be called. If "presidence" were a real word, it wouldn't be so much as a specific group as an abbreviation for people like OSHA or the fire marshall.

And I don't feel they're so much our enemy, I just feel that at a lot of times they don't really place very efficient safety regulations in place. I'd much rather make sure that our sprinkler system works (FYI, most of it doesn't) than that random corners throughout the area are clear.

And by the way, OSHA is awesome in my book.


----------



## Goph704 (Jun 1, 2011)

I think you mean The authority having Jurisdiction. This usually isn't one single organization but a group of different people, such as the local police, the Fire marshal, or Electrical Inspectors.


----------



## SMUGGSKIER (Jul 7, 2011)

Get well soon Paulie! See you back out on the steel...Praying for you and all around you.. God Bless!


----------



## Anvilx (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear someone got hurt.


LXPlot said:


> And I don't feel they're so much our enemy


Remember kids:


----------

